

MinION: A Complete DNA Sequencer on a USB Stick - FreeKill
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/151086-minion-a-complete-dna-sequencer-on-a-usb-stick

======
bayesianhorse
This news is actually about a year old, and there has not been any information
increase since that time. In the bioinformatics blogosphere there is a nasty
discussion whether the technology is even real. For sure, there have been no
sightings of any data or working prototypes that wouldn't have been easier and
cheaper to produce with some hobby electronics to fake the blinking lights.

On the other hand, the basic technology is believable and the investors are
credible, so I have not yet given up hope on this technology.

There was one interview where the CEO expressed his irritation at sceptics,
citing he is making a list who won't receive a MinION from the early batches.
I think both viewpoints are understandable.

What people also don't understand is that the MinION as specified so far can't
read a complete human (or other animal's) genome, because the nanopores wear
out before reading enough data...

